

Ask HN: Do MMO AI simulators exist? - timtamboy63

Hey all,<p>I've recently gotten interested in AI programming (I'm using Ruby). Is there a website which allows me to write some kind of algorithm and have it 'verse' other people's algorithms? I'm thinking something like the Ants game (I think it was Ants) earlier this year.
======
bmcfeeley
Not sure if this is what you're looking for (or if this is the game you
already mentioned,) but Scribd runs a challenge for developing a "robot" AI
that can beat the in-house developers:

[http://coding.scribd.com/2012/05/24/compete-against-our-
deve...](http://coding.scribd.com/2012/05/24/compete-against-our-developers/)

There are leaderboards and fun things like that to compare yourself to prior
submissions. GL!

------
lumberjack
I just stumbled across these just a few hours ago:

[http://www.lgdb.org/games/all?tid[]=8&tid_4[]=90&tid...](http://www.lgdb.org/games/all?tid\[\]=8&tid_4\[\]=90&tid_9=All&sort_by=field_release_value&sort_order=DESC)

------
TobbenTM
<https://schemaverse.com/>

I think this has an AI element to it.

